# Anyone else feel contractions in their inner thighs?



## d_b

For my labour with DS1, I didn't feel any of these stomach or back contractions I read about.. All my contractions were like a burning of my inner thighs near my pelvis. Like a cramp in my inner thighs... made it hard to walk during a contraction, lol, but it was quite bearable. Has anyone else had contractions like this? 

I'm wondering if my next labour will be the same. I put on a TENS machine right when labour started, so that might have re-directed where I felt the contractions.


----------



## Sarah1508

When I was in labour I never had any contractions in my tummy whatsoever all in my lower back and thighs and mainly in my bum! :haha: and I didn't use anything apart from gas and air when I was 6 cm so it might have not been the tens machine :flower:


----------



## amjon

I had contractions on the top of my thighs. I usually get cramps in the same place though, so thought they were just the cramps they told me the meds could cause. I don't think the nurse even knew I was in labor until the point I had them running in and they saw her crowning from across the room.


----------

